# Peat rollercoaster!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V39J...re=related

Whatever works!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a prototype for layouts with not so perfect track. Good one Manfred


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say it was the old GM&O.. but the little loco was too clean...


----------

